# Custom painting helmet



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Solvent based paint = very bad. Water based paint = not very waterproof and doesn't stick to plastic very well.

Go to a sign shop and get them to make you some custom stickers?


----------



## Yaugen (Jan 28, 2011)

grafta said:


> Solvent based paint = very bad. Water based paint = not very waterproof and doesn't stick to plastic very well.
> 
> Go to a sign shop and get them to make you some custom stickers?


What about emamel paint wiki and few layers of clear coat on top?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yaugen said:


> What about emamel paint wiki and few layers of clear coat on top?


Enamel is oil based=solvent=attacks (most) plastics and weakens them. Not a good idea it being a helmet and all


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> Go to a sign shop and get them to make you some custom stickers?


Yea I second the stickers no point in wasting a helmet just to make it look pretty IMO. But if your dead set on putting something on it maybe draw on it with some sharpies?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Pow?POW! said:


> Yea I second the stickers no point in wasting a helmet just to make it look pretty IMO. But if your dead set on putting something on it maybe draw on it with some sharpies?


:laugh:

Sorry, sharpies are solvent based too!

Shit, I sound like someones mother. Don't this, that or the other thing 

FYI, I painted a bike helmet when I was a kid with solvent based model paint and used it for a couple years like that before getting a new one. It was fine, but I had no crashes involving my head so... yeah


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I scuffed my entire helmet then applied a primer to it then painted it flat black and then had it custom hand painted

It worked 

You have to scuff off all of the gloss and apply a primer before doing anything


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> Sorry, sharpies are solvent based too!


Bummer guess hes SOL then..



> Shit, I sound like someones mother. Don't this, that or the other thing


Haha always a great feeling, I'm like that with my roommate up at school always having to tell him what to do... But hey at least your knowledgeable!


----------



## Yaugen (Jan 28, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I scuffed my entire helmet then applied a primer to it then painted it flat black and then had it custom hand painted
> 
> It worked
> 
> You have to scuff off all of the gloss and apply a primer before doing anything


Did you test it in the accident after??  I think primer contains solvent as well ...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, give it a light sand with fine sandpaper to give it a 'tooth' for the paint to grab onto. Then etch primer, usually a light colour like matte grey is standard, then enamel whatever designs etc, then as you say you could clear coat it.

But then, I'm saying don't do it so... :laugh:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't even wear it

But it's not soft. If you're scared of the primer causing issues, then just scuff it and paint it with plastic safe krylon paint and be done with it

You're kind of over analyzing it bud. You're not going to melt your helmet to death by applying a layer of primer..... They're good for one impact and you won't tell a difference between a painted and non painted helmet for that impact.


----------



## Yaugen (Jan 28, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I don't even wear it
> 
> But it's not soft. If you're scared of the primer causing issues, then just scuff it and paint it with plastic safe krylon paint and be done with it
> 
> You're kind of over analyzing it bud. You're not going to melt your helmet to death by applying a layer of primer..... They're good for one impact and you won't tell a difference between a painted and non painted helmet for that impact.


that's what I thought initially, but you know, safety first


----------

